# Cervelo R-series R3 discontinued?



## jta (Jun 27, 2012)

Anybody know if Cervelo plans to stop making the R-series R3, or are they simply announcing the 2022 model at a later date? I guess if they're discontinuing the R3, they're confident the do-it-all Caledonia will fill the gap below the R5. 

Just curious as I haven't been able to find any info online.


----------



## 768Q (Jun 23, 2012)

I noticed last night as it has been a while since being on Cervelo's website yes R3 gone as well as the S which replaced the S3 by name, Only S bike I saw was a S5. Glad the wife and I both have our 2019-2020 model S3 disc Di2 bikes but really like that S5 in Iron Oxide, been thinking on getting another S5 and that might seal the deal.


----------



## 768Q (Jun 23, 2012)

Iron Oxide


----------



## jta (Jun 27, 2012)

Wow, that is a statement bike. I just saw your other thread with your Cervelos, which is quite impressive. I started out on an RS and added a Soloist in anodized gunmetal. I currently own an R3 that I really like, but considering sizing down as the front end has a bit too much stack and reach.

Looks like Cervelo is really streamlining their offerings. Would be nice if they kept the R3 as it's been a solid, reliable ride, but looking at other brands since it appears to be discontinued. The Caledonia is an option, but not sure I like it.[/QUOTE]


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

768Q said:


> Iron Oxide
> View attachment 481637


Wow, love it! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 768Q (Jun 23, 2012)

jta said:


> Wow, that is a statement bike. I just saw your other thread with your Cervelos, which is quite impressive. I started out on an RS and added a Soloist in anodized gunmetal. I currently own an R3 that I really like, but considering sizing down as the front end has a bit too much stack and reach.
> 
> Looks like Cervelo is really streamlining their offerings. Would be nice if they kept the R3 as it's been a solid, reliable ride, but looking at other brands since it appears to be discontinued. The Caledonia is an option, but not sure I like it.


[/QUOTE]
Thanks jta, just sold my black & silver R3 a few weeks back will miss it but it went to a good home and have the wife's RS up for sale now. Just got off the phone with my local Cervelo dealer and he just got one of these Iron Oxide S5's in stock so gonna go check out the color on Saturday. I sure hope it is NOT a 58cm LOL ;-)


----------

